# my Timberline install



## johnnytugs1 (Jan 23, 2006)

elki, 
i passed the rough ("building & fire) set the base and wall slate need more base slates tho. ck out the pics and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Shane (Jan 24, 2006)

I like the slate it looks really nice.  We redid one of the hearths in our showroom with slate this year.  Did you paint the stove or use stoveblack?


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Jan 24, 2006)

this stove sat in my sisters basement  rusty and dusty for a bunch of years (maybe 3-5) she never used it and  i really don't think it was used much at all . the lines are straight and the bricks are realitively clean. i wire wheeled it and brushed some ospho on it . let it sit for 24-48 hrs and washed it  down with mineral spirits then let it dry and sprayed it flat black(heat paint of course). i was happy with the out come.
   john..........jackson n.j.

thank you btw for the compliment


----------



## elkimmeg (Jan 24, 2006)

Well how well did it burn last night? Nice looking job glad to have helped with advice anyways.Hope you have calm seas the next couple of weeks


----------



## Willhound (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice install, Johnny Tugs. Had the same stove in a 1700 sq. foot house we used to have. Heated the whole thing. Ate a bit of wood though. Overall a pretty good stove, in my opinion, for the time and design, and still is, especially for the price. Glad to hear you were able to re-cycle. My favourite kind of stuff....Free ninety-nine.


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks willhound ...... i'm really excited , damn the man,lol. hopefully no more 300. heating bills. well elki, i lit it off the first night and got it up to 500 degrees (the stove surface temp) and it started stinking, one by one all the smoke detectors started going off. not the co2's though. any how i opened the windows and closed down the air to minimum put in window fans and got it out by 2:30 in the am. then on the next night burned it for a few hours at 400 and had a small amount of "stink" then it was gone ........threw in a few splits approx 4 med size pieces and brought it up to  almost 700 degrees cut down the air to 1/8  open and kept the upstairs around 70 degrees i guess till 4-5 am. then i packed my bags and headed for my second home.  my wife made a small 300-400 burn on wed. then packed it in . " she was tired and didn't want to deal with it . no burn on thurs. cause she finished cleaning the mess i made. i guess if i made mrs. tugs start paying the heating bill she may change her mind and start burning the way it supposed to be done . i'll be a monkeys uncle  if i 'm gonna spend $ 2000. on this thing and only use it when "i'm" home to save money on heat ......... ha ! ELKI YOUR A GEM !! THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. ohhhhhh  a big question . what  is a safe surface temp on combustible material ? my window moldings and wall were around 140 -150 so i laid a piece of cement board against it and brought it down to 70-90 degrees.. happy burning
               john  : )


----------



## Corie (Jan 28, 2006)

Man, I can't express how much I like that stone!!

Oh, btw, next time you take a picture with the stove burning, please do it with the doors open for the sake of the pyros on the board (ME!)


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Jan 28, 2006)

it's really hard to take a pic of the stove burning when you have a  beer in one hand and a  smile on your face so big it hurts,lol. next time i get home you got it . i got the wall slate from home depot  and the base from a local landscape guy. thanks  it makes me prouder,lol. i still have to finish the sides and grout the floor and wall but to get it done in a weekend  i'm "burned" out  pardon the pun. and lemme tell ya putting up the chimney in the drizzling rain kinda sucked but time was not an option. i hate ladders no probs with height , just  reached a little to far once from 30' up and landed on my back. god ....that last inch was bummer. thanks again 
                  john


----------



## belsenj (Feb 5, 2006)

That's some job with the slate on the walls - kudos to you.  We did the slate on
just the base for our unit and I know how tough that is.  Beautiful job.


----------



## johnnytugs1 (Feb 16, 2006)

thank you belsenj
ok corie as promised.........".the  beast" burning.unfortunitely the flames are more impressive in real life.
     john


----------



## Willhound (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Johhny Tugs. Brings back many happy memories of huddling in front of our old Timberline with the doors open staring at the flames. (never open when unattended). Ours was about the same size, but I seem to remember it being a back vent for the pipe, and the mounting inside the doors for the dampers were a little different too. Firebox and overall design/shape of the stove was identical though.

Willhound


----------



## Corie (Feb 18, 2006)

John

You're the best  



-Corie


----------

